# Tips For a First ABGA Show?



## SMB_GoatHerd (Jan 22, 2014)

Well, I recently brought my new buck, Sir Hallifer, home and I am looking to purchase a nice show doe. Likely, i have a few questions to those of you who have shown at the ABGA level, or just shown in general. I thank anyone in advance for any advice given! I have read the qualifications several times, just need a little clarifying.

-Certain Restrictions other than appearances?
~Age of the Buck or Doe until they can't be shown anymore?
~How young is too young to be shown?
~Conditions of the goat? Like should the doe be open, or under so many months pregnant, or just not bred? Or a buck in rut? 

-How do you keep the stress level down on an animal moving to and from shows, as well as keeping them away from disease?

-Can does be ennobled? 
~The reason I ask, is that I don't see them. I didn't know if I'm just blind or it isn't possible...

-Correct me if I'm wrong...
~Tattoos are mandatory.
~Eartags aren't allowed.
~What about Scrapie tags? Aren't they supposed to have those?

-Preparing for a show, generally...
~Clipping?
~Bathe?

-Pigmentation? 
~Can someone explain this more? Does it grow on them? I know they need at least 75%. But can someone illustrate with a picture? 

-General show things.
~I've shown for 8 years, but only wethers at my county fair. Any things I should be aware of?

I apologize. It's a lot, but if someone could at least answer one or two, I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

If you go to the ABGA website it will answer most of your question.
In short; tattoos are mandatory but ear tags are allowed. No need for scrapie tags.
No age restriction but does must show signs of either being preg or have kidded by 24mos.

I like to pen them with a buddy so they don't come unglued.
We don't let anyone sniff rear ends or noses.
When we get home they are all run through strong bleach water, including our own shoes.


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd (Jan 22, 2014)

Thank you for the advice! I have read through the ABGA website, but apparently I missed some things....


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

You're welcome! There's a lot of info there, some of it I cannot seem to remember.
Usually bucks are not allowed if it is during a fair.
Most folks do the bulk if not all bathing & clipping on site.
It is customary for fair to provide hay & shavings.
If entry packet doesn't state it then they generally don't.


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd (Jan 22, 2014)

What signs are they looking for as a "doe showing signs of pregnancy or having kidded by 24 months"? Along with that, how long would you show a doe into her pregnancy? Or after she had kidded?


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd (Jan 22, 2014)

Okay, so I have a big fluff bucket of a buck. How should I clip him if I were to happen to show him? I want him to be comfortable, but a reasonable ABGA show clip. Any help? Or diagrams...


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

One of the main things I think they look for is a developing udder for 24 mo. pregnancy thing. That's how they do it at a few county fairs around here anyway. They usually try to make them as close to an ABGA show as possible. Usually they will even find a registered judge to judge.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Nancy did a good job of answering some of your questions, but I'll add some too.

With the pigment... some judges are big on that and others don't seem to care. I've been DQ'd one day and winning the class the next with one of our does who had 50-70% pigment until she was 7 months old. In most cases the pigment does come in with age. I have one doeling right now who was born with only 1-2 black spots, now she's almost 75% at 1 month old. The more black under that tail the better. 

Check tattoos before each show. Make sure they match their papers before you show too... I've shown a LOT for a friend and I have gotten DQ'd more than once because the goat's tattoos don't match their papers. That's embarrassing, especially when the judge doesn't know it's not my goat!

I would show a doe until she is 3 months bred. After that it would depend on how big she gets. I would be too worried to show a doe past 3 months gestation, but I have seen goats show at 4 months gestation.

Make sure the teats are show legal, and make sure their bite is on.

If you have a super fluffy goat you may want to do a full body clip. I attached a chart my sister made and here is a link to a chart I like: http://www.boergoats4richardsandy.com/Trimming_chart_RNSH.jpg I do the neck at 3/8 inch though and blend that with 1/2inch. Sometimes I'll have to blend the half with 3/4 if it's a really fluffy goat.


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd (Jan 22, 2014)

Thanks for the info! I'm used to full body shaves. That's why. Is it acceptable to do this sort of clipping for a market wether too? And is there much difference in showing/fitting techniques when it comes to does, bucks, and kids?


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Market wethers should be shaved down similar to a dairy goat leave the hair below the knees and hocks. Some people like to shave the tail and leave a pom pom at the end. The pom pom is personal preference I think.


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd (Jan 22, 2014)

Okay. That's what I've always done, but I wasn't sure...


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Yeah... so just don't clip a breeding animal like a market wether. Not a good idea...  Some goats look good to have a short hair coat and others look better with more hair. 

This doe here had a full body clip, but still a good amount of hair on her. The next goat just had the neck/belly/tail/chest floor done.


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd (Jan 22, 2014)

So, it just depends on the goat for how much needs clipped off? Is blending a good idea for shows? I've seen people who blend and those who don't...

Sent from my HP 7 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Yeah, it depends on the goat and how long the hair is. Yes, blending is a great idea.


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd (Jan 22, 2014)

Oh alright. I think I'm going to try my buck today or tomorrow... I hope he turns out decent. I don't want to end up showing and looking like an idiot. I've never been to a show before, so I think I'm going to attend one to see what its like first... then do it the next one.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Sounds great, good luck!


----------

